# More terrestrial plant ids



## Ian Holdich (10 Apr 2013)

Hey guys, just wondered whether any of you can do me (well, actually the mrs) a favour. I need a few ids if at all possible

It's the middle vase/jar



 
This


 


 

 

 

 

 

Thank you guys, any help will be great!


----------



## Gary Nelson (10 Apr 2013)

Sorry pal, I can't help you out there - they look nice though! 

PS, your battery wants charging tonight


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Apr 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Sorry pal, I can't help you out there - they look nice though!
> 
> PS, your battery wants charging tonight



Cheers Gary, were getting married next year and she wants the tables decorating like the top picture. Also adding some colour.


----------



## Palm Tree (10 Apr 2013)

A few of them look familiar, the last one looks like a Hydrangea.


----------



## Gary Nelson (10 Apr 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Cheers Gary, were getting married next year and she wants the tables decorating like the top picture. Also adding some colour.



Congratulations mate - I will ask my mrs to have a look in a bit, she knows allot of plants, so will hopefully know one or two.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Apr 2013)

Cheers mate, she going to have a go growing them in the greenhouse herself. I'm gonna try and get the seeds online. We're on a budget! Lol


----------



## Palm Tree (10 Apr 2013)

The second plant picture looks like lavender as well.


----------



## devo (10 Apr 2013)

Garden plants are difficult to id like this, people have cross bred things, but here goes !
Bottom pic is a Hydrangea. The one above is (not sure on this) a Tradescantia. Then L to R, a Columbine (Aquilegia), An Amaryllys and an Aster of some sort. Finally, the blue and yellow is an Iris, possibly sibirica. Try asking Darrell, he seems to know his stuff.
Best of luck with the wedding.
Cheers
Devo


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Apr 2013)

Thanks for that palm tree, and cheers for spending the time on them devo.


----------



## Steve Smith (10 Apr 2013)

Here's an awesome trick Ian.

Go to google image search - Google Images
Click the camera icon to the right of the search box
Give it the URL of one of your photos and search.

For instance, I did that with this image:





And got this web site: Riverdaze…: UGLY NAMES, LOVELY FLOWER

(Suffix Wort apparently)


----------



## The Doctor's Companion (11 Apr 2013)

this is a beardless iris, most likely Spuritas I. orientalis  of some var.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Apr 2013)

Hi all,
*Pictures*
Sorry been away from the PC for a few days and missed this thread, but Devo is pretty much on the money.
Beardless Iris is probably a Dutch Iris (_Iris tingitana x Iris xiphium_ or I. x "Hollandica"), they are bulbous and popular with florists. The _Aquilegia_ looks like a "McKana long-spurred hybrid", but you can't see the spurs. The blue composite is a "Michaelmas Daisy", looks like it might be _Aster x frikartii_ "Monch". The big Lily like flower is an "Amaryllis", _Hippeastrum _cultiar. There are loads of cultivars. The 3 petalled flower is definitely a _Tradescantia, T. virginiana, _again there are loads of cultivars. Hydrangea is a "mop-heap" _H. macrophylla _cultivar.

As suggested also looks like Lavender, and Rosemary on the table (twiggy plant on the right)

*Vase*
The vase has an _Astrantia_ (far right), the large central structure looks like _Ammi majus, _but assuming the daisy flower is part of it? it may be a "Marguerite" (_Argyranthemum_) of some description.

There is also Rose in there (pink buds), and a seed head of _Scabiosa_ or _Knautia_ (the pom-pom at the back). The silver leaf at the front may be _Senecio cineraria_ (this is silvery on both sides). Flower on the left looks like an_ Achillea, _possibly _Achillea_ 'Terracotta'.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Iain Sutherland (11 Apr 2013)

classic, one day you wont know the answer darrel, causing the sun to implode or something maybe slighty less dramatic.


----------



## The Doctor's Companion (11 Apr 2013)

I don't know why the rest of us bother


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Apr 2013)

Thanks guys (darrel) lol! Seriously thank you all for your answers, It has helped immensely. The trouble and strife also says thank you.


----------

